# Want to Shift to SUV in UBER



## nooooor2008 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all
I need ur advice, i'm now driving Toyota Camry 2017 for uber (a rental) and I'm thinking of buying an used car so I'm thinking about getting a SUV instead of sedan. first for the snow because I don't like the traction of the camry and second to get more requests. 

so please could u share with me ur experience and giving advice which car should i buy and which model
and if there anything u could add, I'll be so grateful for ur help

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Old and VERY cheap and 3 rows for xl

OR

Somewhat cheapish high mileage newish beater with 3 rows and leather for XL & select


----------



## nooooor2008 (Nov 13, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Old and VERY cheap and 3 rows for xl
> 
> OR
> 
> Somewhat cheapish high mileage newish beater with 3 rows and leather for XL & select


I was thinking to get ford escape hybrid but it is 2 rows

so u have any suggestions


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

highlander hybrid ?


----------



## nooooor2008 (Nov 13, 2016)

pacifico said:


> highlander hybrid ?


So what about it?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

*2017 Toyota Highlander Hybrid Limited Platinum V6 AWD-i*


*Body style*: Midsize, 7-pass., 3-row SUV with AWD
*Engine*: 3.5-liter direct-injection Atkinson-cycle V-6
*Motor*: front and rear motor generators; 45 kW nickel-metal hydride battery
*Total system horsepower*: 306 hp
*Transmission*: e-CVT
*Fuel economy*: 29/27/28 mpg city/hwy/combined; 87 octane

*SPECIFICATIONS*
*Fuel tank*: 17.2 gal.
*Cargo space*: 13.8-42.3 cu. ft.
*Front head/leg room*: 39.5*/44.2 in. *40.7 w/o moonroof
*2nd row head/leg room*: 39.6/38.4 in.
*3rd row head/leg room*: 35.9/26.7 in.
*Length/wheelbase*: 192.5/109.8 in.
*Curb weight*: 4,965 lbs.
*Turning circle*: 38.7 ft.
*Tow capacity*: 3,500 lbs.
*FEATURES*


*Standard equipment includes*: bird's-eye view 360-degree camera, perforated leather-trimmed upholstery, heated and vented front seats, 4-way power front passenger seat, heated rear window seats, panoramic moonroof with power sunshade, heated side mirrors with turn signals and blind-spot warning, Entune Premium JBL audio system with 12 GreenEdge speakers and 8-inch color touch screen, 19-inch dark alloy wheels with 245/55R touring tires, front and rear parking assist

*Safety features include*: 8 air bags, blind-spot monitor with rear cross-traffic alert, precollision system with pedestrian detection, lane-departure alert, dynamic radar cruise control, automatic high beams, hill-start assist


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

Suzuki XL7. Super cheap and actually has a good 4WD system for the older non-Equinox based model. The 07 and later model is almost like an extended length Chevy Equinox, but has a 3rd row for those XL requests. Just make sure the timing chain has been replaced on the 3.6L engine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

pacifico said:


> *2017 Toyota Highlander Hybrid Limited Platinum V6 AWD-i*
> 
> 
> *Body style*: Midsize, 7-pass., 3-row SUV with AWD
> ...


Nothing worse than perforated leather in this gig

Also, WAAY too classy for our crap pax


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Nothing worse than perforated leather in this gig
> 
> Also, WAAY too classy for our crap pax


I will use a vehicle that I enjoy. Does not matter if is good or better for a rider, this is a ridesharing service meaning you have the car you like and you do some profit money doing uber.
This trend is seen even in the taxi industry here in montreal, before every taxi driver had more the same 4 or 5 models of cars, now they have any car they like to drive, not only the most efficient or cheap


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Taxi pays HUGE faresvs. Uber.

And yet even they drive costefficient vehicles.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

If you drive uber like if is a bussiness you are alredy loosing money, is not a full time job is a side job, for a small income, I already had my crv 2007 ex-l doing uber, and I will have it again once I will have the oportunity, because I enjoy driving it


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Lincoln Navigator or Navigator L in 4wd.

*Pros -- *

Large and spacious luxury SUV with more than enough room to haul six passengers comfortably. Six and luggage if you buy the L model.
Shares numerous parts with Ford Expedition and F-150 trucks, so spare parts are plentiful and not too expensive.
Solidly built SUV on a truck chassis, not a reinforced car platform.
Has 2wd, AWD, 4wd High and 4wd Low options. 
*Cons --*


Expect to get <10 mpg in city driving. 
Although it will run on 87 or 89 octane fuel, fuel mileage and performance will suffer using anything less than 91 octane - which in my little slice of Heaven is going for around $2.50/gallon.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> If you drive uber like if is a bussiness you are alredy loosing money, is not a full time job is a side job, for a small income, I already had my crv 2007 ex-l doing uber, and I will have it again once I will have the oportunity, because I enjoy driving it


I wouldn't say that , last year I did just under $70k on Uber/Lyft NET over 11 months now that's not great money by any stretch of the imagination especially in Denver but I know a lot people who work full time with jobs that actually require training and skill not making that . Heck my current job I left full time uber for barely pays me more and it's a lot more stressful and mentally/physically draining .
I'll probably make just under $20k NET this year with Uber/Lyft as a side gig ( 0-20 hours a week )


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I wouldn't say that , last year I did just under $70k on Uber/Lyft NET over 11 months now that's not great money by any stretch of the imagination especially in Denver but I know a lot people who work full time with jobs that actually require training and skill not making that . Heck my current job I left full time uber for barely pays me more and it's a lot more stressful and mentally/physically draining .
> I'll probably make just under $20k NET this year with Uber/Lyft as a side gig ( 0-20 hours a week )


Not in montreal, we are actually very low income here even than toronto drivers, they do 3x or more than we do


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I wouldn't say that , last year I did just under $70k on Uber/Lyft NET over 11 months now that's not great money by any stretch of the imagination especially in Denver but I know a lot people who work full time with jobs that actually require training and skill not making that . Heck my current job I left full time uber for barely pays me more and it's a lot more stressful and mentally/physically draining .
> I'll probably make just under $20k NET this year with Uber/Lyft as a side gig ( 0-20 hours a week )


I have one major beef with your statement, Driving hours on end DOES take skill. Top 5 most dangerous jons5, best take dat stat seriously. 70k net is pretty darn good. Once I land my SUV in next 60 days or less, I'll be happy with a first year net of that.. considering 20k be ending up in the savings. By the way I'm going to be getting a Infiniti QX 56/80. Oh and it's not as physically/mentally draining for you because you enjoy driving.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> I have one major beef with your statement, Driving hours on end DOES take skill. Top 5 most dangerous jons5, best take dat stat seriously. 70k net is pretty darn good. Once I land my SUV in next 60 days or less, I'll be happy with a first year net of that.. considering 20k be ending up in the savings. By the way I'm going to be getting a Infiniti QX 56/80. Oh and it's not as physically/mentally draining for you because you enjoy driving.


I mean it takes skill to do it well but anyone can do this. Now with gps and the way the app works its all pretty idiot proof. I'd say the hardest thing is managing time


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDezNutz said:


> I wouldn't say that , last year I did just under $70k on Uber/Lyft NET over 11 months now that's not great money by any stretch of the imagination especially in Denver but I know a lot people who work full time with jobs that actually require training and skill not making that . Heck my current job I left full time uber for barely pays me more and it's a lot more stressful and mentally/physically draining .
> I'll probably make just under $20k NET this year with Uber/Lyft as a side gig ( 0-20 hours a week )


If you made 70k than you're over working you're self and destroying you're vehicle while doing that. In the end losing the vehicle over rides costs of making money!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> If you made 70k than you're over working you're self and destroying you're vehicle while doing that. In the end losing the vehicle over rides costs of making money!


I averaged around 45-60 hours a week ( I'm a Chef so 60 hours is almost like part time ) and the car I used the most I put almost 60k miles on it in just over a year and sold it for only $1500 less then what I bought it for . So try again (granted I do know how to buy cars cheap and sell them on the high end of their value I also do all my own repair and maintenance )

If I went back to full time now I think I'd have a hard time making over $50k with the same type of work as our market has gotten really saturated


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> If you made 70k than you're over working you're self and destroying you're vehicle while doing that. In the end losing the vehicle over rides costs of making money!


You have to drive to make money, your not making it sitting in the driveway. Why is everyone so hung up on vehicle depreciation. That is part of the gig. If driving full time, it's is very part of the gig. And a big v8 SUV if we'll taken care of should hit 200k miles easily.

If done right and with some planning you could turn a car over each year, and come out ahead.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> You have to drive to make money, your not making it sitting in the driveway. Why is everyone so hung up on vehicle depreciation. That is part of the gig. If driving full time, it's is very part of the gig. And a big v8 SUV if we'll taken care of should hit 200k miles easily.
> 
> If done right and with some planning you could turn a car over each year, and come out ahead.


THIS RIGHT HERE !!!

If you buy a car a few years old it's already taken a big hit , drive it for a year and sell it . If you put a car with 4 year old car with 30k miles and one with 80k miles aren't going to be a big price difference


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Lincoln Navigator or Navigator L in 4wd.
> 
> *Pros -- *
> 
> ...


<10mpg? Nonsense. Get a tuneup man.

My Expedition V8 4x4 (same truck underneath the styling, pretty much same engine too) gets 11-14 mpg in los angeles bumper to bumper traffic with full passenger loadout and luggage overload, and 15-19mpg highway empty & driving like a lunatic....


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> <10mpg? Nonsense. Get a tuneup man.
> 
> My Expedition V8 4x4 (same truck underneath the styling, pretty much same engine too) gets 11-14 mpg in los angeles bumper to bumper traffic with full passenger loadout and luggage overload, and 15-19mpg highway empty & driving like a lunatic....


I just had it tuned up in April. It's not the engine, it's the tires.

I've got BF Goodrich All-Terrain KO2's on all four wheels. I was at the tire shop getting an alignment Tuesday, and the dealer told me I could pickup 2-3mpg if I switched tires. I love the KO2's, but they have too much rolling resistance for as much driving as I now do.

I'm thinking about putting a pair of Conti's or General's on the front, and leaving a pair of KO2's on the back through the winter, then putting another pair of highway tires on sometime in the spring of '18.


----------

